# custom piston-fill fountain pen



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2017)

I've had a piston mechanism (link) for a year or more, finally got motivated to build a fountain pen around it.

The barrel of the pen is the ink chamber -- the piston is pressed into the rear of the barrel, and then the twist-button is covered by a cap of the same material as the rest of the pen (it's glued on with 2-part epoxy).

You fill it by sticking the nib into a bottle of ink, unscrew the end button till it stops (about 6 turns), then screw it back in and the piston retracts drawing ink into the barrel.

The nib unit is JoWo #6 polished steel (link), the clip is from Elliot Landes (link).

Everything else was turned, drilled and threaded from the acrylic acetate material.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2017)

WOW Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks great.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 6, 2017)

Fabulous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 6, 2017)

very very interesting piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2017)

So cool! The fill mechanism sounds really interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 6, 2017)

DKMD said:


> So cool! The fill mechanism sounds really interesting.


Thanks!

Piston-fill mechanisms are fun - and the pens usually have a good ink capacity, because they use the full diameter of the pen barrel. In comparison, ink cartridges and converters hold a lot less.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

